# Tone Mills, Somerset. Feb '13



## perjury saint (Feb 14, 2013)

*TONE MILLS*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

_*Tone Works was the dyeing and finishing works established by Fox Brothers and Co of Tonedale Mills, Wellington, at the confluence of the River Tone and the Back Stream . The site is shown on the Tithe map of 1839, and the works was enlarged and altered over the next 80 years. In 1912 the site was described as having ' perhaps the largest Indigo Dye House in England' The site continued in production until the 1990's.

Tone Works is a near- complete example of a C19 cloth dyeing and finishing works, which developed between c.1830 and c.1920. It retains all of the component structures associated with the dyeing and finishing of worsted and woollen cloths, together with the machinery and fittings required for those processes Tone Works in its present form is an exceptional survival in a national context, not only for the completeness of the building complex , but also for the survival of its machinery, water management system and power generation plant.*_

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*Sometimes you visit a site which is like stepping back in time. This is one of those places!*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​























































































*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Ta for looking...*  ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 14, 2013)

WOw quality report there, looks ace that mate, cracking images and lots of artefacts of bygone times


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 14, 2013)

Proper time warp stuff - cracking


----------



## night crawler (Feb 14, 2013)

You know I wondered how they used Teasles, now I know from the 8th photo down. Cheers for that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 14, 2013)

A history time warp!great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 14, 2013)

Great shots as always there mate!


----------



## dangerous dave (Feb 14, 2013)

god that has got trashed over the last few years, proper copper stripped


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful mate. I so wish this wasn't so far away  Would love to see it. It's a shame this time warp can't be preserved. Some great museum pieces there.

Your teasel pic brought back some great memories for me. I used to work with them  Packing them into the racks and locking them in place on the revolving drums. They were a great natural resource for raising the nap on cloth, and shredding your fingers  Ingenious design  Cheers


----------



## shatners (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovelly report that mate, some nice bits and bobs really well captured.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely  Really really lovely 

Still need to see this place & should do really!!


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2013)

5 years ago this was pristine. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 14, 2013)

Ratters said:


> Lovely  Really really lovely
> 
> Still need to see this place & should do really!!



*Its only down the road mate! Getcha skates on eh!! *


----------



## Munchh (Feb 14, 2013)

Always nice to see but has gone downhill pretty rapid. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 15, 2013)

Fantastic! This is really unique, I am envious of you right now!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 16, 2013)

Super stuff !!!, really nice images, thanks for sharing them with us .


----------



## muppix (Feb 16, 2013)

If this is the site after "gone downhill" I'd kill to see it before. Cracking pics mate, we don't often see images that almost move back in time as you're looking at em, but this set really gets the imagination running. Kudos ...


----------



## sonyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice that, cracking pics!


----------



## mookster (Feb 17, 2013)

muppix said:


> we don't often see images that almost move back in time as you're looking at em, but this set really gets the imagination running. Kudos ...



It's incredible to think the site was operating with this machinery until 2000 when it closed, unsurprisingly due to it's inability to modernise....


----------



## jme2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

lol '' 1958 GOD SAVE THE GOOD OLD TAR BRUSH''

I like the shot of the old bottles there mate.

All in all, brilliant set mate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful photos, loving the light in there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice report and great pics, visited here with ****** at the turn of the year, did you have to jam the door to the right of the teasel machine and crawl through? A right bloody mess I made of me new Yuletide jumper a present from my dear wife, It’ll never be fit to be seen again, There are some benefits from exploring that you wouldn’t imagine! 

I feel that this place is a look into times past, (Those of us that seen it are privileged) that it is being slowly robbed and destroyed is not only shameful but a reflection on what we as a whole consider worth keeping


----------



## smilla (Feb 18, 2013)

*Very evocative*

It's as if people just downed tools one day and never went back.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 19, 2013)

smiler said:


> Nice report and great pics, visited here with ****** at the turn of the year, did you have to jam the door to the right of the teasel machine and crawl through? A right bloody mess I made of me new Yuletide jumper a present from my dear wife, It’ll never be fit to be seen again, There are some benefits from exploring that you wouldn’t imagine!
> 
> I feel that this place is a look into times past, (Those of us that seen it are privileged) that it is being slowly robbed and destroyed is not only shameful but a reflection on what we as a whole consider worth keeping



*Nah that door was already jammed open so all i had to do was squeeze through...  *


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 23, 2013)

lovely shots of such an intriging place, truely a little time capsule with such large pieces of machinary and little bits and pieces just left behind. Its been on my ta do list for sumtime the more i see of it i need to move me arse as places seem to be disappearing fast nowdays.
thanx for sharing PS very nicely done


----------



## audi-adam (Feb 28, 2013)

love this one , its only down the road from me , doesn't look any worse than when i last visited middle of last year from your pics. maybe the chavs and pikeys have let it slip to the back of their minds for a bit


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 28, 2013)

Really great shots there!! Fab report,looks like an interesting mooch


----------

